# Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)



## NedRise (4. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute, 

die Saison schreitet voran und im Herbst wollte ich am Rhein wieder auf Barben feedern. Dafür soll eine neue Rute her, nur welche, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. 

Die drei unten genannten stehen zur Auswahl,die Verhätnisse im Rhein sind denke ich bekannt. Das die drei Ruten schwer sind ist auch klar, meine Frage wäre, welche von denen bietet wohl noch den meisten Spass im Drill? Und ist kein "Besenstiel" und hat nicht so eine fiese Spitzenaktion. 

Wie gesagt die Rute soll wirklich zum feedern im Strom  auf Barben taugen. Und es wäre schön wenn der Blank nicht mega dick ist.

Die Rute soll 4,20m Länge haben und ein WG bis 200g.

Vielleicht fischt ja jemand von euch eine der Ruten, und kann etwas zu der Aktion sagen. Die Greys Rute ist leider die einzige die ich beim Händler in die Hand nehmen kann.

Greys:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/4-57m-0-250g-Greys-Steckrute-Prodigy-Power-Plus-Feeder-50059p.html

Sportex:
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/sportex-feeder.html

Tubertini:
http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Feed...-Generation-Strong-River-4-20m-Angelrute.html

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüsse..|wavey:


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Ich würde dir zu einer schönen Browning Rute raten z.B
Distance Force Feeder

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=force%20disance%20feeder&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bigangeln.de%2Fbrowning-distance-force-feeder-3.html&ei=UHDWUar8BIrHtAas44GgCA&usg=AFQjCNFv2K0zYFL9kLMs9Usquf8eELUluA

Die sind gerade im Angebot


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Habe alle Tubertini Ruten getestet aus der neuen NG Reihe . Ich würde sie keinem empfehlen . Spitzen nur 30cm , und die Ruten sind durch den hohen Kohlefaser anteil sehr sehr hard . Die einzige Aktion in der Rutenserie kommt von der Spitze . Und die Spitzen verlieren schnell ihre Farbe .


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Ich benutze seit einem Jahr diese Greys Power Feeder.
(Eine Nummer schwächer als Deine)
Astreine Verarbeitung und Super Aktion. Selten so einen geilen Stecken in der Hand gehabt.
Und 30 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Black-Death (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

ich habe gestern abend eine 62er barbe mit der Devilstick Feeder von DAM gelandet.

wahrsch. entspricht es nicht deinen ansprüchen aber hat dennoch richtig laune gemacht


----------



## NedRise (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Hey@ BlackDeath, Petri zu Barbe,glaub ich, dass das Spass gemacht hat..#h

Die Tubertini scheidet wohl aus, und @Merlin,danke, wie konnte ich Browning vergessen..#d

Also eine Greys oder Browning wird es wohl werden. Die Distance Force würde in 4,20m genau passen und kostet nur die Hälfte der Greys.Echt schwierig sich da zu entscheiden..#c

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruss..#h


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Oder eine Zammataro MP2 ?


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*



NedRise schrieb:


> Also eine Greys oder Browning wird es wohl werden. Die Distance Force würde in 4,20m genau passen und kostet nur die Hälfte der Greys.Echt schwierig sich da zu entscheiden..



Wie sagt man so schön: You get what you paid for 
Ich habe hier noch eine Sänger Power Feeder stehen. Lag auch was bei 100 Euros. Und die Sänger Feederruten haben auch nicht einen so schlechten Ruf. Aber zu der Greys liegen Welten dazwischen #h


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Ich fische die alte cherrywood in 4,8m, ist aus meiner Sicht der Klassiker. Wenn es nicht ganz so Heavy sein soll, dann kann ich die WR9 sehr empfehlen


----------



## NedRise (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Hey Breamhunter, 

ich fische eine Zebco Rute seit ein Paar Jahren die hat mich damals auch so um die 150 Euro gekostet und hat mir wirklich gute Dienste geleistet.

Irgendwann habe ich die orginal Spitze verloren, habe mir dann eine Spitze angepasst, das feeling war aber nicht mehr dasselbe. Ausserdem habe ich bei der Rute im Strom manchmal das Gefühl unterdimensioniert zu fischen, auch wenn ich 180g plus Futter mit der Rute werfen kann, weit werfen muss ich ja meistens nicht.

Bei der nächsten Rute will ich nicht sparen und diese soll es dann sein für diese Art der angelei, deswegen tendiere ich da auch stark zu der Greys,meine Entscheidung ist aber noch nicht gefallen. Früher wollte ich immer eine Browning King Feeder haben,da war die Greys aber noch nicht auf dem Markt.

Danke euch für die Anregungen,wenn euch was Einfällt immer her damit.

Beste Grüsse..#h


----------



## Obi Wan (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Und ich fische ultimate koc in 420 und 450 spitzten von 1,5 Unzen bis 6 Unzen und bin voll damit zu frieden im wurf und drill verhalten ne bomben rute !!!!


----------



## Ebiso (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ich habe gestern abend eine 62er barbe mit der Devilstick Feeder von DAM gelandet.
> 
> wahrsch. entspricht es nicht deinen ansprüchen aber hat dennoch richtig laune gemacht




Die Rute habe ich auch klasse das teil hält schon einiges Durch


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Ich hab auch noch eine Ultimate Magnesium Master Edition . Das sind wirklich Top Ruten . Normal Preis 250 Euro . Habe sie letztes Jahr bei einem Holländischen Händler für 90 Euro NEU gekauft ^^


----------



## Ebiso (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ich habe gestern abend eine 62er barbe mit der Devilstick Feeder von DAM gelandet.
> 
> wahrsch. entspricht es nicht deinen ansprüchen aber hat dennoch richtig laune gemacht




Die Rute habe ich auch klasse das teil hält schon einiges Durch


----------



## NedRise (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Die Ultimate ruten hören sich auch sehr interessant an...


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Bei Ultimate wirds aber mit Neuruten schwierig werden... die Firma ist seit Jahren pleite!


----------



## Hümpfi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Nee Magnesium für 90€ ist aber ganz schön hoher Preis. Hab damals für meine 60€ mit Versand bezahlt.

Zum Thema Flussrute:
Ich würde dir zur Masterpiece 310 Raten neue oder Alte Serie ist egal.

mfg


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Wenn du noch eine bekommst .........
*Jenzi Aicas Feeder Force*


http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Jenzi+Aicas&newwindow=1&safe=off&hl=de&tbm=isch&tbnid=nR_0dxlkDnZ_eM:&imgrefurl=http://www.angelsport-24.com/Angelruten/Feederruten/Jenzi-Feederruten-Aicas-Feeder-Force::1416.html&docid=P5DuR86H1GrKOM&imgurl=http://www.angelsport-24.com/images/product_images/info_images/1416_0.jpg&w=330&h=330&ei=nFjZUeeSH8OeO-r3gcgP&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=129&vpy=201&dur=387&hovh=224&hovw=224&tx=104&ty=129&page=1&tbnh=135&tbnw=183&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85&biw=1366&bih=623

Ich Fische im Rhein und weis was du brauchst........

Diese Rute steht wie nee Eins ich habe 2 Stück 180g und 250 g WG
und Fische beide sehr gerne und sehr lange.


----------



## n1c0 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Heavy Feederrute!Welche von den dreien?(Tubertini,Greys o. Sportex)*

Ich kann dir die Berkley Cherrywood Pro2 423 100/250 Heavy Feeder empfehlen! Die gibt es aktuell für rund 80€, was meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar ist für diese Rute


----------



## Carpandy (13. September 2022)

Ich mache mal diesen Thread neu auf:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer *Qualitäts-Feederrute* mit 420cm Länge für den Bereich WG ca. 150-200g.
Fischt einer von euch eines der folgenden Modelle und kann was dazu sagen?
- Browning Black Viper 420cm 160g
- MS Range High-End Vision Feeder 420cm 180g / 230g
- Sportex Xclusive Heavy Feeder 150-220g

???

Brauche Infos... hoffe ihr habt ein paar für mich...


----------



## daci7 (13. September 2022)

Ich fische seit dieser Saison die Sportex Rapid Feeder Heavy - 420cm/220g. Das ist schon ein Brett und bisher habe ich eigendlich viel zu wenig damit gefischt, da ich dann doch meist mit ~150g auskomme.
Trotzdem kann ich natürlich was zu der Rute sagen, falls dich das interessiert.
Was musst du denn wissen?
Außerdem hab ich noch zwei Berkley Cherrywood Heavy Feeder in 420cm/250g sowie eine Shimano Speedcast Feeder Longcast mit 420cm/150g.

Groetjes
David


----------



## Carpandy (13. September 2022)

...also schildere ich mal meine Gedanken:
Allgemein mag ich die Produkte von Michael Schlögl. Die MS High-End Vision in 420 / 230g ist mit fast 400g aber schon um einiges schwerer als die Sportex mit nur fast 300g. Klingt für mich eigentlich unglaublich, dass eine 300g Rute 150-220g katapultieren soll. Das Dürfte schon ein enormer Unterschied im Handling sein, falls der Gewichtsunterschied nicht nur vom Handteil kommt. Aber ist das ganze dann auch noch robust? So eine Power-Feeder muss ganz schön was abkönnen in der Praxis... Die MS hat Seaguide K-Type Ringe. Bisher hab ich diese noch nicht gefischt. Bringt das wirklich einen Vorteil, oder ist das Marketing?
Was ist das optimale WG bei deiner Sportex, wenn du auf ca. 100m kommen willst?
Ich möchte das Modell am Fluss einsetzen um weiter draussen zu fischen (40-50m) und im Stillwasser beim Distanz-Feedern um meine Bait-up Feederkörbe weiter raus zu kriegen... beim Distanzfischen mit XL-Speedkorb komme ich auf ca. 150g FK+Futter, in der Strömung eher auf ca. 180-230g FK+Futter. Viell klappt das noch mit 5oz Spitze, evtl brauch ich 6oz... wie siehts bei Sportex mit Wechselspitzen aus?
Die MS High End gäbs auch noch in 420 /180g, da aber die Angabe max. WG sein dürfte wird das optimale eher bei 120g liegen... das wär dann zu wenig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Carpandy schrieb:


> wie siehts bei Sportex mit Wechselspitzen aus?


Hab von Sportex die Medium Feeder. Leider ganz schlecht an den Steckverbindungen  verarbeitet. Spitzen kaufe ich für meine Feederruten schon vorher immer als Ersatz, auch wenn noch nichts gebrochen ist. Das ging problemlos. 
Meine Heavy Feeder ist eine Shimano, die gehen allerdings nur bis 150g, auch die neuen Baureihen sind leider nicht größer. Ansonsten eine Top Rute, die ich auch regelmäßig im Rhein gefischt habe.


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2022)

Carpandy schrieb:


> ...also schildere ich mal meine Gedanken:
> Allgemein mag ich die Produkte von Michael Schlögl. Die MS High-End Vision in 420 / 230g ist mit fast 400g aber schon um einiges schwerer als die Sportex mit nur fast 300g. Klingt für mich eigentlich unglaublich, dass eine 300g Rute 150-220g katapultieren soll. Das Dürfte schon ein enormer Unterschied im Handling sein, falls der Gewichtsunterschied nicht nur vom Handteil kommt. Aber ist das ganze dann auch noch robust? So eine Power-Feeder muss ganz schön was abkönnen in der Praxis... Die MS hat Seaguide K-Type Ringe. Bisher hab ich diese noch nicht gefischt. Bringt das wirklich einen Vorteil, oder ist das Marketing?
> Was ist das optimale WG bei deiner Sportex, wenn du auf ca. 100m kommen willst?
> Ich möchte das Modell am Fluss einsetzen um weiter draussen zu fischen (40-50m) und im Stillwasser beim Distanz-Feedern um meine Bait-up Feederkörbe weiter raus zu kriegen... beim Distanzfischen mit XL-Speedkorb komme ich auf ca. 150g FK+Futter, in der Strömung eher auf ca. 180-230g FK+Futter. Viell klappt das noch mit 5oz Spitze, evtl brauch ich 6oz... wie siehts bei Sportex mit Wechselspitzen aus?
> Die MS High End gäbs auch noch in 420 /180g, da aber die Angabe max. WG sein dürfte wird das optimale eher bei 120g liegen... das wär dann zu wenig.


Ich hatte garnicht gesehen, dass du nochmal geschrieben hast, Sorry!
Die Rapid Feeder kannst du bedenkenlos auch mit großen Gewichten durchziehen - ist, wie geschrieben, ein Brett. Meine ist auch top verarbeitet. 
Ich fische allerdings solche Gewichte nicht auf große Distanzen, das ist mir zu stressig.
Ansonsten, mit kleineren Gewichten, hat Shimanski wunderbare Feeder im Angebot, die weniger brettig sind und sich auch mal ein paar Stündchen entspannt fischen lassen.
Wechselspitzen musste ich noch nicht nachkaufen. 
Groetjes
David


----------

